# used vehicles



## Jestomi (Dec 29, 2013)

We are looking for a cheap car in Costa Blanca Peugeot partner or Citroen berlingo car/van type vehicle.
Does anyone know anyone who is selling vehicles out there who would be reliable honest etc.
Thank you


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

99 Astra estate any good ?


----------



## Jestomi (Dec 29, 2013)

*used cars*



playamonte said:


> 99 Astra estate any good ?


yes can you give us more information
thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Please discuss by PM. Thanks


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> Please discuss by PM. Thanks


Ok Boss.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Go to AutoScout24: Coches de segunda mano - ofertas coches de ocasión y usados
Will show you dealers and private sales. I would always recommend going to a main dealer - at least any guarantee is likely to be honoured.


----------



## Jestomi (Dec 29, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> Go to AutoScout24: Coches de segunda mano - ofertas coches de ocasión y usados
> Will show you dealers and private sales. I would always recommend going to a main dealer - at least any guarantee is likely to be honoured.


Thank you very much for the help


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Go to AutoScout24: Coches de segunda mano - ofertas coches de ocasión y usados
> Will show you dealers and private sales. I would always recommend going to a main dealer - at least any guarantee is likely to be honoured.


Yes a main dealer has some advantages, but the OP wanted a *cheap* secondhand car/van.

Car A ..... Private sale 2k or offers...... 
Same car at dealer will include a min of 500eu mark up + the cost of the guarantee policy (yes they buy them and pass the cost on) + 21% vat.

You also never pointed out that if you buy private from an unknown source you will need to have the vehicle checked for embargos/multas etc via a gestor.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

playamonte said:


> Yes a main dealer has some advantages, but the OP wanted a *cheap* secondhand car/van.
> 
> Car A ..... Private sale 2k or offers......
> Same car at dealer will include a min of 500eu mark up + the cost of the guarantee policy (yes they buy them and pass the cost on) + 21% vat.
> ...


You will generally have to pay the dealer to have these checks done as well.

There's no such thing as a free lunch!

My advice, try and buy through a reputable (main?) dealer.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> You will generally have to pay the dealer to have these checks done as well.
> 
> There's no such thing as a free lunch!
> 
> My advice, try and buy through a reputable (main?) dealer.


Yes but it will not be cheap !


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

playamonte said:


> Yes but it will not be cheap !


Using a main dealer we got a better and similar vehicle for about €1000 *less* than from another dealer in the same town (about ½mile apart).


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

2nd cars cost so much where I have been looking (Valencia region) that there's no point. Might as well go for a new one.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Using a main dealer we got a better and similar vehicle for about €1000 *less* than from another dealer in the same town (about ½mile apart).


Well done, but how much more was that car than buying it private ?


----------

